# colorful minis



## ~Dan (Feb 23, 2008)

If you could please post pictures of your colorful minis (appys,pintos,etc.)


----------



## Leeana (Feb 23, 2008)

No appys here but i do have a few pinto minis and shetlands. Really, i do prefer solids over pintos but as we all know its the horse ..not the color.

Coco

~Was my first miniature horse, 31.5" Chesnut Overo gelding, he is more "red" in person. He is now over at Linda's (LGahr) house being a love for the time being.











Alpha Farms Magical Debut ASPC

~Halter H.O.F

~2007 Congress Reserve Grand Champion Classic Gelding Over

~4x Congress Champion

He is our resident "prince charming" around here and we love him to death. All credit of his current show record goes to Quay and Lavern, i take no credit as i have not yet had a chance to show him myself.





















Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC

~Debuts paternal sister and next year will be her first season in the show ring and im expecting her to do pretty good. She is a yearling classic over div filly. She is also a 3/4 sister to Alpha Farms Classical Bobcat. Meet "Kitty" ...
















Then of course Streaker, my sister purchased his dam and she turned out to be in foal. He is a cutie. His sire is a Michigan bred AMHR/ASPC "Jericho" son. He is available to a good home, he'd make a great pet .


----------



## Whitewave (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's my guy Canterbury Excalibur






and my daughter Kasey 's guy Canterbury Trifecta Phenomenon


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are mine





Knight Stars Kool Kowboy~
















Fifth Avenue Chucks Trouble~
















Spirit~


----------



## Alex (Feb 23, 2008)

THE PICS ARENT WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :arg! :arg!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are my colorful guys. This is Kaptain Krunch aka Kappy






This is Postons Rebel Ranger aka Bambi






Cats Baby Ruth aka Kitty is spotting out but I don't have any decent pictures that show her coloring but she's on this next picture of my Appy herd. I Love color!!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 23, 2008)

Pinto28 said:


> THE PICS ARENT WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :arg! :arg!


chill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's my guy


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Feb 23, 2008)

I have five pintos! Here they are...

Crystalridge Carousel Royale - AMHR top 3 Halter - AMHA top 10 Halter - silver dapple pinto











Jones Iota Be A Diva - black pinto filly - photos courtesy of jonesminiwhinnies











Sunrise Hill Sandmans Snow Angel - black homozygous pinto mare - photo courtesy Darkmoon minis






Riversides Rowdys Mercedes - sorrel pinto mare











Birchcrest Bentley - bay pinto shetland


----------



## Horsefeathers (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's our little gang... there are more pics in avatar... I think... or they may be some of the same ones...lol

Our Stallion

BHF Pride in Technicolor









Cajun Creole Mollie Sioux a.k.a Mollie Sioux









This is one of my favorite pictures of Pride and Mollie...






Technicolor Boy Named Sioux ( son of the above mare and stallion...soon to be gelded) a.k.a. Pesto









Cajun Creole Hot Morning Star a.k.a. Sugar I'm gonna get some good pics of her this year... clippers gave out last year, and didn't get good pics. The first is her foal pic....












and we have one on the way!


----------



## Ferin (Feb 23, 2008)

As far as color goes we have 2 pintos, 1 minimal pinto, and an appy.

Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister






Mountain Shadow's Kindred Spirit






Century Farms Xtreme Dezyn






Cool Creek's Dream On - who has appied out more since this picture was taken






Edited to change picture to show color better.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are our colorful horses

Stallion: (as a 2 year old)

2007 NJPtHA Reserve champion Halter

Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin' (Black Homozygous Tobiano)






Mares:

Wolfpens Painted Lace (Black Homozygous Tobiano)(Dam of Smokin' above)






A&lm's Rompin Cody's Chera Pooh

NJPtHA 2006 Grand Champion Preformance & Reserve Champion Halter






Squires Montana Foxy Ilusion (Chestnut Homozygous Tobiano / Sabino?)






RF Bars Warrior Princess (Polomino Snowcap Appaloosa)






Gelding:

Cozy Corners Just gone Bananas


----------



## Alex (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 24, 2008)

All of our horses are colored except for four





This is our stallion On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle (Sky), black based near leopard over-loosa son of C-Chief Proud Eagle..











Gunsmoken' Roses, (Axel) 2006 bay varnish snowcap






Iles Smoken' Aces, (Smokey) 2007 black snowcap






Nighthawk's First Flight (Vader); 2007 black varnish snowcap






Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart; bay pinto mare






Hunt House Farm Chantilly Lace; pintaloosa mare






Iles Little Lacey; grulla varnish snowcap mare






Dancing Legs; black pinto mare






Electra; 2007 chestnut pinto filly






Misty, 2006 buckskin pinto filly (our little orphan girl



)


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 24, 2008)

Keepsake our appy stud




silver lady











our 2007 sorrel pinto filly(sold went to her new home today)
























bay roan appy filly


----------



## cjmm10 (Feb 24, 2008)

Both of these collages were done by very talented people of this forum





I'm so pleased with them


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is my must colorful mini... My leopard mini mare, Klassy:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2008)

Serena (mare):






Isis (mare):






Fashion (mare):






Noah (gelding):






I actually prefer solid horses, but even my "solids" right now have a lot of chrome!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 25, 2008)

Casi (Mini Magic's Lady Casino)











Chianti (C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti)











Confetti (Lot-A-Dot Queen)











Ruby (Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys)











Sage (Mini Magic's Sugar Baby) (varnish appy, a little dirty, too!)











Spin (VFG El Arlequin)











Tracker (Late Attraction By Cochise)











And a few more in a min....

Jessi

Tucker (name pending)











And not mini, but arab pony cross Caslita (CheyAut's Starlit Firefly)











And POA Skylar (Tough Rockets Tiger) who I"m excited that is getting gelding tomarrow!











Jessi


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are some more of mine... Solid colored but "popping" color, at least to my eyes





*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*
2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion – Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 26, 2008)

CheyAut if you ever get tired of seeing spots you can send Spin and Confetti my way











>


I love that picture of Spin



Does he have blue eyes?


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL Thanks, but I don't think I"ll EVER tire of seeing spots  I;ve always wanted a leopard mini, and found these two.... just couldn't resist! Bought them last month



(well, actually the very end of December, they got here in the beginning of Jan). I just LOVE them



Spin is getting lots of girlfriends this year, including Confetti, so I sure hope to see more spots in '09!





Yup, he has one blue eye. Negative for frame gene, so he must have splash. Here's some more photos that show his eye





















Jessi


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's my gang. First up is Merryweather due at any minute.






Next is Peaches, Merryweather's Mom.






My stallion, Levi






My big gelding, Clyde/Belgian named Barney






And our spotted miniature jennet, Lily


----------



## Aimee005 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quick question....

Does the color of the coat have a lot or not much to do w/ the price of a mini?


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 28, 2008)

Aimee005 said:


> Quick question....
> 
> Does the color of the coat have a lot or not much to do w/ the price of a mini?


As much as it shouldn't, it does. People are always caught by something that catches their eye, whether they fancy flashy Pintos or just a really nice Bay and the price is usually adjusted accordingly! Sometimes when looking at a really flashy miniature or an adorable miniature foal it can be really hard to remember that conformation comes first!



I had that weakness with my first mini as I saw him when he was 2 weeks old.



So I ended up getting smarter and my second mini was actually registered and better built for what I wanted to use him for.

Gorgeous horse everyone!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to say that I love Spin - and this from someone who took great pains to make sure that none of our minis have ANY Appy blood in them (we have only pintos). Please don't tell any of my pinto friends that I was admiring an Appy, but he is gorgeous. I love the way he moves!

I can't post pictures from this computer, but you can see all our colorful minis in my avatar. The "gray" is really a gray frame overo, LWO+. We raise pintos so we can show at the Pinto shows, not so much because they are colorful. Otherwise we wouldn't have a "gray" mare.


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 29, 2008)

targetsmom said:


> I have to say that I love Spin - and this from someone who took great pains to make sure that none of our minis have ANY Appy blood in them (we have only pintos). Please don't tell any of my pinto friends that I was admiring an Appy, but he is gorgeous. I love the way he moves!
> 
> I can't post pictures from this computer, but you can see all our colorful minis in my avatar. The "gray" is really a gray frame overo, LWO+. We raise pintos so we can show at the Pinto shows, not so much because they are colorful. Otherwise we wouldn't have a "gray" mare.


Then I take that as a huge compliment, thank you!



And your secret is safe with me 

Your horses are gorgeous! I'm thinking about registering my pintos with the pinto assoc and trying out their shows. I also have a pinto arab pony that I'd like to ride at theirs... so it's good to hear someone enjoys it!

Jessi


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is my little appy baby "Spirit Walker" he is about 4 months old on this picture - he seems to get more spots every day - I can't wait to clip him this spring and see what is under all that long winter hair.


----------



## tnovak (Mar 1, 2008)

My App mare, Cherries Jubilee


----------

